# Remodel circuit usage



## skopper (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in the midst of remodelling a section of my house.  I'm trying to decide which circuits to use where (they're all recycled from the previous interior which included a kitchen, full bath, and laundry).

Here's what I've got now:  3 x 20A circuits unused plus 1 x 20A circuit that also powers lights in the main kitchen's eating area (maybe 800W used) plus  1 x 20A circuit that also powers outlets in the main kitchen's eating area. 1 x 240V x50A circuit unused.  Also, if needed, there's 1 x 20A circuit that I have already commandeered for garage lighting (now using 1280W).

What's the best use of these circuits?  The new rooms include the laundry room, mud room, powder room, and walk-in pantry - need lighting, outlets, and exhaust (in the laundry and powder) to all be suppied.  Also I need to power 600W of outdoor patio lighting, 200W of attic lighting, and 600W of adjacent family room lighting which are all currently dead.  I need to power the washing machine and gas dryer (they can share a 20A, right?).  Is it smart to have all/most of the lights on one circuit and outlets on another as was previously done?

Advice?  (I'm going to terminate the 50A circuit in the attic for future use.)

Scott Kopper


----------



## JoeD (Aug 24, 2006)

You need one 20 amp for bathroom only.
You two 20amp for the kitchen small appliance(counter) circuits.


----------



## petey_racer (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember the _receptacle circuits_ (small applaince) for ALL kitchen related rooms (pantry, nook, DR, EIK, etc.) cannot be shared with other rooms.

Laundry requires at least one 20a circuit not shared with any other room. This can be as simple as the washer/dryer circuit. Yes, they can share this circuit and receptacle.

For the lighting just break up the areas into circuits. Use the maximum wattage a fixture can hold to figure the load. For 20 amp circuits keep the load to under 2000 watts. I like to stay quite a bit lower for flexibility/expansion purposes.


----------



## skopper (Aug 29, 2006)

Petey - re: "Remember the receptacle circuits (small applaince) for ALL kitchen related rooms (pantry, nook, DR, EIK, etc.) cannot be shared with other rooms."

This mean they can't share with other rooms, but they can shared amongst themselves?  i.e., the walk-in pantry share one of the nearby kitchen small appliance circuits?  I'm going to put some outlets in there even though I don't think they would be required since the walls will be covered with shelves.


----------



## petey_racer (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, that is exactly what it means.


----------

